# nice glute article to start things off



## missuniverse

for all you figure girlies ou there an old article i wrote on glute training if any one is interested xx

Glute Training

From seasoned figure girls to any body aware lady, when questioned about body image are likely to say they would like to change something about there very own derriere, weather it be the size, shape or firmness.

So what can you do to change it? Should you be doing cardio to burn fat from those buns? Or rely on your leg workout to do the job indirectly while doing other lower body exercises? How about targeting your glutes directly and giving them there own dedicated training session each week.

When I did this the improvements where obvious immediately, the overall shape of my tush improved even off season. Then the real results came when I dieted after a year of training glutes hard and heavy. Normally when a women diets for a show and body fat levels drop really low they lose the curves that define them as a woman hence some females competitors been accused of looking some what androgynous on stage. However if you have muscle instead of just fat back there you will still have that curve when you diet down.

Sounds Good?

These are the exercises I used , I like to start my glute session by doing hamstrings first as I feel they are part of the same muscle group, you cant really have good glutes with out having good hamstrings.

Single Leg Standing Hamstring Curl

During this exercise I really lean forward into the

machine as it allows me to feel a greater contraction

in my hamstring. I also lay a plate on the floor to stand

my supporting leg on so it puts me at the correct

height to use the machine effectively. I only found this

through trail and error. If there is anyway you feel a

machine can work better for you experiment with it.

Most commercial gym equipment are made to accommodate

people from 5ft to 7ft so sometimes you have to make

the machine work for you.

2 warm up sets 10 reps each leg

1 leading set (60% max weight)

2 heavy sets 6 reps

Seated Hamstring Curl

As I'm already warmed up I jump straight into what I

know is my heavy set, if I'm feeling strong on my

second set I will add more weight, if not I will do 2

sets at the same weight maybe reducing the reps on t

he second set. Followed by a set when I will half the

weight and go to failure with this weight.

2 heavy sets 6 reps

1 half weight to failure

Stiff Leg Dead lifts (dumbbells)

These are traditionally done for hamstrings ,

while I do feel the stretch in my hamstrings

I feel the pump more in my glutes. Really

concentrating on squeezing through the

glutes on the way up.

The only way to perform this exercise is heavy

( keeping good form as well). Like any exercise

if your not used to doing it you will have to find

out what your heavy is. When you have jump

straight into using what you think is your maximum

weight from the first set. You can always lessen

or increase the weight. I try and perform two heavy

sets going to failure on the first normally with 8-10 reps

using the same weight on the second set reducing the

reps. Then on the third set changing my foot position to

toes pointing inwards reducing the weight and upping the reps.

2 heavy sets 8-10 reps, 6-8 reps

1 reducing the weight 20 reps

Walking Dumbbell Lunges

I cant stress how effective these exercises are done as heavy as possible, find a clear path in the gym that you can perform 10 lunges with out having to pause. These lunges should be done with out your foot resting between lunges powering though your heel to feel it fully in your glutes. A set consists of 20 lunges done with out resting. I have to use straps especially for this exercise as I find my legs can take a lot more weight than my grip allows me to hold this is the same on the dead lifts too.

3 heavy sets 20 reps

Dumbbell squats

This exercise is done to really target the hamstring

glute tie in (the v that is visible when a person is really

lean at the bottom of the glutes leading into the hamstring).

Dumbbells should be held to the front/side of the thigh ,

feet should be shoulder width apart, glutes slightly stuck

out and upper body leaning slightly forward. On the

downward motion of this exercise a full stretch should

be felt in the glutes/hamstring, on the upwards the

power should come from pushing though your heels.

Keeping tension in the glutes by not reaching the very

top of the movement. As this exercise is my last I like to

really fatigue the muscle so after each working set I re rack

the dumbbells and carry on the exercise doing 20 reps with

out any weight to feel a deep burn.

3 heavy sets each followed with 20 reps without any weight


----------



## kaykyg

hi, any girls reading the above article i would def recommend if you are wanting to improve your glutes, very tough but see great results!!! i am in a fab position to say i actually have miss universe has my trainer and so know 1st hand how hard you need to work it to see the changes!!


----------



## AChappell

Good article Rach.

I'm not sure I agree fleg and I know many who would share that sentiment. Having ripped glutes is as much about conditioning and dryness as it is about genetics and training. You look at someone like Troy Alves who has great conditioning all over and is often overlooked for what is perceived as a weakness in his physique, non ripped glutes. I'm not sure you can always quantify a condition based soley on a single outcome like that. My triceps get ripped and striated fairly impressively and I have an excellent Christmas tree in my lower back, but I can still be holding fat around my midsection with 5 weeks to go. I think as soon as we start to overlook a balanced, well conditioned, muscular and symmetrical physique in favor of simply ripped glutes we start to forget that bodybuilding is about the whole.


----------



## EXTREME

Your glutes aren't highly developed Mushy, if they were more muscular it's perfectly possible they will striate, I believe striated gluted can be a genetic disposition BUT I also think with proper training they may still be attainable.


----------



## missuniverse

kaykyg said:


> hi, any girls reading the above article i would def recommend if you are wanting to improve your glutes, very tough but see great results!!! i am in a fab position to say i actually have miss universe has my trainer and so know 1st hand how hard you need to work it to see the changes!!


yeh my gorgeous girlie is here, get some pictures up or i will, and you you do work your arse off xx


----------



## missuniverse

fleg said:


> I think this article is good for us guys too as the condition of glutes is becoming ever more important in bodybuilding competitions. Non conditioned glutes = poor score.


very true most guys have detail in there abs and back with still a reasonable amount of fat on them but for glutes you really do have to be shredded x


----------



## justheretosnoop

No space in my gym to perform 10 lunges in a row - so that's my excuse!!

Do need to start them though...


----------



## missuniverse

AChappell said:


> Good article Rach.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree fleg and I know many who would share that sentiment. Having ripped glutes is as much about conditioning and dryness as it is about genetics and training. You look at someone like Troy Alves who has great conditioning all over and is often overlooked for what is perceived as a weakness in his physique, non ripped glutes. I'm not sure you can always quantify a condition based soley on a single outcome like that. My triceps get ripped and striated fairly impressively and I have an excellent Christmas tree in my lower back, but I can still be holding fat around my midsection with 5 weeks to go. I think as soon as we start to overlook a balanced, well conditioned, muscular and symmetrical physique in favor of simply ripped glutes we start to forget that bodybuilding is about the whole.


to some extent i agree with this, but even troy i think with more tissue on his glutes would make it much easier to atain ripped glutes, at around same levels of body fat 3 years before i won the uni i had no noticible developemean on my glutes started training and added more tissue bang they were there

View attachment 2767
View attachment 2768


----------



## missuniverse

Dorsey said:


> No space in my gym to perform 10 lunges in a row - so that's my excuse!!
> 
> Do need to start them though...


no excuse what so ever 4 rounds of 5


----------



## AChappell

Great picture Racheal , the improvements are obvious between the two shows across the whole physique. The glutes are in great condition, well defined and a great shape. I doubt anybody could accuse you of underdeveloped glutes or lacking muscle in that area and yet, I honestly can't see the striations,or ripped glutes in that photo that should have made you a shoe in to win the show, maybe it's the lighting in the picture. It's hardly Rich Gaspari esk although I'd much prefer looking at your derriere. Which brings me back to my original point, a few striations or additional faint lines on the glutes shouldn't be a deciding factor in separating a competitors. It can be a marker of extreme conditioning but your obviously in great shape and I don't need ripped glutes to see that.

I thought my Glutes looked not to bad in this shot Extreme

View attachment 2775


----------



## crazycal1

damn yanny i was gonna make a frank jke about that ass!

well im learning a lot n cant beleive the before and after pics difference rach.

its not till you know what to look for things seem obvious..

the ass on the left of you is nice(lol i mean aesthetically, im trying to say focussed lol) but the one to the right is awful when you look..(awful being relative)

i`m with andy i dont see striations tho, just an excellent shape, altho imeho thats good.

of course my criteria is probly different to a judges lol

reagrding andys ass cos im` an equal opportunities typa dude if its just a case of putting meat on the bone to get striations id have thought even with poor genetics growing your ass thru squats shouldnt be a prob, i ve always thought a downside of squatting if your unlucky is that the glutes grow too easy as theyre the epicentre of all your power for hip movements..


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns

If you were wanting to improve your glutes and legs would you say you should train them just once a week or more than once? what if you feel you have recovered from your heavy session and want to do them again in the week or would this possibly be over training? when you were dieting for a show - for example durign the last few weeks how many times a week did you train your glutes, once a week still or did you train differently?


----------



## ElleMac

Guns & Buns said:


> If you were wanting to improve your glutes and legs would you say you should train them just once a week or more than once? what if you feel you have recovered from your heavy session and want to do them again in the week or would this possibly be over training? when you were dieting for a show - for example durign the last few weeks how many times a week did you train your glutes, once a week still or did you train differently?


Rach, I know this is an old old thread, but as we know, Elle needs a good butt  and interested to see the answer! I add in extra walking lunges, I do a 4 day split and generally add in weighted lunges 3 times a week, if I'm really sore I'll rest an extra day and do them on a cardio day...


----------



## gingernut

Before starting my comp prep I was severely lacking in the glute area. Don't get me wrong I had a small bum and legs, but they'd have disappeared like Rachel says upon dieting(like her first pic). It was only targettng them specifically, twice a week with several exercises in a row that I brought them up. When I saw the first rear photos of myself onstage I suddenly realised I had that elusive glute/ham tie in I see on ladies such as Rachel, Malika, Kath M, etc. Ok not as defined for Toned class, but still there. Was a lot of hard work though, I couldn't work out whether it was sweat or tears on my face at times!

By the way I actually found it was more reps, lighter weights worked better for me - had been doing heavy weights, low reps for a long time and did nothing but get smaller!

Different things for different people.


----------



## ElleMac

Thanks for the reply and the inbox! I have been a bit slow at getting back to people ooops


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns

I agree with Lancashire rose, I was training heavy and its done my back in and knees- I dont feel it where I should be- so now I train lighter with high reps, slower and squeezing the hell out of my glutes! And I get a pump better than I ever have. Different training styles work for different people.


----------



## gingernut

Guns & Buns said:


> I agree with Lancashire rose, I was training heavy and its done my back in and knees- I dont feel it where I should be- so now I train lighter with high reps, slower and squeezing the hell out of my glutes! And I get a pump better than I ever have. Different training styles work for different people.


Yep I had a lot of back and leg pain too with the heavy training, to the point where my lifts were going down rapidly. It's all a lot better now!


----------

